# Anxious Times ahead for FET



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi there,
I'm new to this site so here we go with my background............
I've had 6 attemts at trying to concieve through ICSI, well 5 as 1 doesn't count as it was abandoned & on my last go i got my first ever BFP with twins!!!!!!!!  Great i hear you all say, well unfortunatly not    I went into labour at 23 weeks on 12th Oct due o placental abruption on twin 1 & lost both of my baby girls     They are now angels.
I have had several appointments & have been told that i'm most likely to get PG within 3 months of giving birth so we are trying for FET from Jan AF    We are fine about doing this & are head strong to do it but boy oh boy are we anxious, nervous & basically Sh*ting ourselves.  Not quite sure how we will handle a BFN?  
We have 5 blasts frozen so lots of positive thoughts needed for Jan AF & ET for early feb pleeeeeeaaasssseeeee

Vino xxxxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Ah bless you vino, its hard isnt it - and Im on my 4th treatment, 3 ICSIs all BFN and one FET in a couple of weeks time - but only one embryo frozen so not holding out much hope!! (I know it only takes one !)
Where are you having your treatment? and what date? Im the 21st so Im sending lots of      to you!
Happy new Year and keep us posted!
Yonny x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Yonny,
Its soooooooo hard but we'll get there honey   It does indeed ony take 1 so don't loose hope just yet, that little embie could be the one !!!!
My treatment is MFS in Aldridge.  My Jan AF shoule be due 16th ish so day 21 when they go in wil be approx 6th feb   We're quite close are't we.
Where abouts are you being treated??

Happy new yr to you too & may all our baby dreams come true  

xxx


----------



## tulip1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi

I am so sorry to hear about your twins, you must have been truly devastated..   

I am too about to start FET, at Bourn Hall, we had ICSI in 2005 and it resulted in identical twins, we lost one of our twins at 21 weeks due to TTTS, and nearly the other one when my waters broke at 24 weeks, luckily I didn't actually go into labour until 34 weeks and our 2nd twin survived.

It is very scary starting treatment again, there is the obvious worry of it not working, but even if it does it is scary having been through a pregnancy with lots of complications and loss  

Sending you lots of positve thoughts xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Tulip,
I'm sorry to hear about your angel too   thankyou for sharing your story.  Your little surviving twin is biiiig fighter by the sounds of it   
It is soooooo scary starting again isn't it but i keep telling myself the same thing shouldnt really happen again, lets hope not!

When approx will your transfer be?  Mine will be Feb 6th ish or there abouts.

xxx


----------



## tulip1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Vino

We will be starting DR at the end of Jan, so I guess transfer won't be until mid-late Feb?? 

How many frosties do you have, we have 3...


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

I just wanted to wish you lots of luck with your FET for a  

My first ICSI with 1 blast was unsuccessful but it was one of my little snow babies that stayed on my first FET.

Sending lots of     to everyone about to start FET.

xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Girls  

Tulip - I have 5 frosties all at blastocyst stage, a little worried as they are so fragile when frozen as blasts. They are frozen in a 2 & a 3 so theoretically i could get 2 shots at FET.  But i won't need 2 shots as the first WILL work    
Are you doing a medicated FET then? as i won't be down regging you see i'm having a natural FET.  Either way we aren't that far apart are we?  

Snowdrop - Thanks for your kind message, i hope FET works again for us this time.  By the way what does the orange dot on that little man mean?  It's puzzled me for ages  

Yonny - How you holding up chicky??

xxxx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Vino - hee hee, I think just lots of PMA!  My frosties were frozen at blast stage as well and they defrosted 2 and both survived the thaw 100%.


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Snowdrop - Thanks for that    Lovely to hear too that your were both blasts & they both survived!!!!  Now that has cheered me up no end.

Well girls now i know what the orange dot means ...........................       


xxxxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

yup, we just need lots of PMA dont we girlies!!!    Where d'ya find that smilie vino?
Im slightly worried that old AF wont show her head on time, she's meant to be here tomorrow as I stopped the BCP 4 days ago in readiness for the tablets!! What happens if she doesnt show??   
Love to all
Yonny x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi girls  

Yonny - When i reply to messages & you have the little emoticons above the box the smiley face is there. Does it not show on yours?? hmmmmm 
PMA......PMA......PMA......rah rah rah   AF...........AF............AF......rah rah rah  
Really not sure what you'll need to do if AF doesn't show on time as my FET's have always been natural ones, think i've asked this before but i'm assuming yours is medicated?

Hope we're all well girls & looking forward to our FET's  

xxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry forgot....................             xx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Im not  having the DR injection - I just have to start taking the tabs on day one - about 21 days before  ET!! Is that medicated?        found him!!!
Yonny x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Yonny - Not sure if its medicated or not  but its sounds like it would be   as i'm not having any tablets, well apart from the usual steriod ones & asprin & extra HCG injection so i suppose mines a natural one?? I have the steriod tablets to lower my immune system as this can help with implantation.  Funny how we all have different treatments isn't it?

Bring on the little man with the orange dot    he will be our guide for this journey  

xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls – hope you don’t mind me joining you.


Will tell you little bit about myself and hope to speak to you all soon and we can help each other through this anxious time.  After numerous years of trying, 3 miscarriages and having tried Clomid and Tamoxifen without any joy.  We were due to start IVF in 2006 but by a miracle just as we were about to start, I found out that I had conceived naturally!!!  Unfortunately for us, we found out that our baby boy did not have any kidneys so could not survive.  We had him in April 07 at 25 and he was just so perfect.  Went for IVF and had EC in October 07 but due to severe OHSS, had to freeze the frosties.  We have 24 waiting.  I’m doing medicated FET.  Started taking the Provera tablets on 3rd Jan and today is my last day.  My AF should arrive any time from tomorrow up to 10 days.  Then I start Buserlin injections (nasal spray did not work for me).  I am attending Ninewells Hospital in Dundee.

Anyone else attending Ninewells.

Look forward to getting to know you all.

Really anxious about FET but I know that having FF is great.

Hopefully 2008 will be our year.  Love Aikybeats xxxxx


----------



## tulip1 (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone  

I am doing medicated FET, 2 weeks of Syneral, baseline scan, then 10 days ish of something else to thicken my womb lining, then hopefully transfer on 26/27th Feb...

Aikybeats - hi there, I am not at Nine Wells (live in Bedford) but my mum lives in Broughty Ferry! Really sorry to hear about your little boy   

Vino - 5 blasts, thats great!! Fingers crossed we will have successful de-frosting!!

xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Aikybeats - So sorry to hear about your little lad   as you know my girls were 23 weeks when we lost them   the pain is unbearable isn't it.  I had placental abruption. We will get through this & we will get PG again our little ones will be looking over us   xxxx  I'm not in Dundee i'm in Birmingham at Midlands Fertility.  If your AF comes in approx 9 days or so we could be on the 2ww together  

Tuplip - Here's to successful defrosts for us all   its so nerve racking isn't it.  We had a great number of blasts, quite unusual. Oou of 10 fertilised eggs we lost 1 & 9 went on to go to blast! We had a good batch so lets hope they live up to their expectations xxxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Doesnt look good for this FET, no AF as yet so dont think I have time to take all the tabs!!! Boo hoo! 
Yonny x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Yonny -    Hopefully AF will turn up pronto for you so you can start. I'm not quite sure how it all works with taking tablets as i only ever have natural fet's.

I'll have a little word for you....wait there............................YONNY'S AF WHERE THE BL**DY HELL ARE YOU? ITS NOT BIG & ITS NOT CLEVER SO COME OUT WHEREVER YOU ARE!!!!!!  

xxxxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

well bum blast and poo!!! My lovely doc has just said no to planned FET as window for tablets has now closed!  
Itsjust a wait for AF now!!!
Very sad!!
Me x
sorry, hello everyone, not up to personals!!


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Yonny   
Oh honey b*gger B*gger B*gger!!!!!!! I'm so sorry.  I hope AF turns up asap so your next window isn;t as far away.  Issthere any chance you could do a natural FET instead of medicated

xxxx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello girls 

Hope you don´t mind me joining this thread. 
I am on a trial cycle at the mo and due to start a natural FET in february, we have 6 frosties after our 2nd ICSI where I got my first BFP ever and sadly mc at 12 weeks  

I just had a surge yesterday and now need to go for blood test to confirm ovulation with the clinic and then we start FET on my next cycle. 

I cant wait 

Good Luck to you all  
Havana x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Havana,

I think most of us post on the 'FET Jan/Feb' thread now. Come & join us all there, there's loads of us having FET's  

I'm on a natural FET & transfer should be approx 7th feb if all goes well 

[fly]   [/fly]

xx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello Vino  

Yes I know about the Jan/Feb thread, but was a bit shy joining there, cos I´m not actually starting yet    

I think my ET it´s end of february or first week on march so I will have a lot more to share with you ladies once the ball it´s really rolling for my FET tx.

I am just really anxious about it all.


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey don't be shy honey  

Its a very anxious time, i completely understand it drives you nuts at times doesn't it  

I hope it all works out for you & you get your BFP  

My mind keeps whirring around & around i just can't believe how fast its all arrived.  One min it was Jan 1st & now we're nearly in Feb  

xx


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Vino, I just posted on the Jan/Feb thread   I am very silly sometimes´.

It´s right time just just fly, You are just one step away from FET, I hope you get your BFP hun, good luck


----------

